# Searching for Captain Bryan Hill



## Bitterlakes1967 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Searching for Captain Bryan Hill[Blue Funnel Line]*

I had a meeting 2 days ago in Hamburg with one of the Engineers from the Norwind [GBLA]. He engraved the "plates" for the stamps of the GBLA".
Sadly Josef does not have a copy of the book Captain Hill wrote on the subject.
He desperatly wish to have a copy.

If Captain Hill or anyone has a spare copy then please post a reply
Many thanks in anticipation 
Regards
John.L.Hughes Ex 2nd Elect Melampus 1967.


----------

